# [email protected],Game 5: Closing Ceromony 2009-2010 season



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well instead of adding a poll I suppose its just under the assumption that LA will wrap this series up at 5 games. The Jazz had a fair season but with all the injuries didn't add up to what it could have. There are a lot of what if's on this season and a lot of questions as to whether the team we see Monday will be back at the end of October. The Jazz need to make some changes and although I think this team could potentially beat the Lakers if they had Memo later in the playoffs at full strength but thats just what if's. This season will more than likely unless a miracle and good officiating happen in game 5 the Jazz will have there long plane ride home. Who knows if this was the Jazz last run for a while though. With Memo and Boozer both having the option to opt out and the Jazz over the cap space when it goes down the team outlook and talent could change by next season. It was a fair season but I felt it should have lasted a couple more games than this.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Agreed #1Deer, and I hope some wise moves are made in the off-season without Larry being around. IMHO this was a team that never lived up to it's potential. Go anyone besides the Fakers, I mean Lakers.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I think the number one change needs to come in the coaching staff! This season coming to an early close is kind of like having to put your dog down it is kind of sad but more of a relief because the suffering has ended. You heard it here first the Cavs are going to take it all.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I think the number one change needs to come in the coaching staff! This season coming to an early close is kind of like having to put your dog down it is kind of sad but more of a relief because the suffering has ended. *You heard it here first the Cavs are going to take it all.*


I could see that.... They're pretty impressive.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The biggest lost after this season won't be Boozer, Okur, or Cal Korver. It will be Hot Rod Hundley. That guy IS the Jazz. His calls brought excitement to the game like no other - which helped more than most will know in the days when the team's tenure in SLC was shaky at best. He is the only play-by-play the Jazz franchise has ever known. 

So with a hippity hop yo-yo belt high scoop it up and in leapin' leaner StocktonToMalone hammer dunk 'and the cowhide globe hits home you've gotta love it baby! Here's one to you Hot Rod. It won't be the same.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> The biggest lost after this season won't be Boozer, Okur, or Cal Korver. It will be Hot Rod Hundley. That guy IS the Jazz. His calls brought excitement to the game like no other - which helped more than most will know in the days when the team's tenure in SLC was shaky at best. He is the only play-by-play the Jazz franchise has ever known.
> 
> So with a hippity hop yo-yo belt high scoop it up and in leapin' leaner StocktonToMalone hammer dunk 'and the cowhide globe hits home you've gotta love it baby! Here's one to you Hot Rod. It won't be the same.


+1... I'd go have a drink with or for him.  My wife always speculated that he was hammered by halftime.... no wonder he made the games so interesting. Seriously though... I felt bad for him when they moved him to radio instead of the tv thing.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest lost after this season won't be Boozer, Okur, or Cal Korver. It will be Hot Rod Hundley. That guy IS the Jazz. His calls brought excitement to the game like no other - which helped more than most will know in the days when the team's tenure in SLC was shaky at best. He is the only play-by-play the Jazz franchise has ever known.
> ...


I liked him, but it is time for him to go, he can't keep up anymore and calls the players by the wrong name half the time. He seems like a nice guy and I agree with your wife, but I think he showed up drunk. :lol:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

...And finally the last straw gets set into place. Steve Javie is refereeing the Jazz game tonight and we just don't do to well when Javie is in the building. Till next year...


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hot Rod announcing that he will retire is indeed sad news for Jazz fans. That guy is still my all-time favorite announcer. Drunk or not, that guy was always entertaining to listen to. 
My favorite Hot Rod quote:
"With a gentle push and a mild arch and a cowhide globe hits home". :lol: I love it.
Oh, and don't forget "You gotta love it baby". 

I've grown to not mind that Craig Bollerjack guy that is doing the TV broadcasts now. I hated him the season after he took over for Hot Rod, but he's kind of grown on me only because I've stopped comparing him to the broadcasting legend that is Hot Rod Hundley. 

God, I miss that guy. There will never be anyone like him.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GGrowing up in the day before all the games being on TV, I watched hundreds of Jazz games through Hot Rod's eyes. Back in the day of Ricky Green and AD! He's the best radio play by play guy I've ever heard. He's like the Vin Scully of basketball for me. The years the Jazz ran to the finals, we'd mute the TV and turn up the radio so we could get Hot Rod's call. He is the only announcer the franchise has ever had. He came with the team from New Orlenes. I'm sure he did several games under the influence. But all that said, you've got to love it baby!

The only bummer is that 5 of his last 6 games have been butt kickings at the hands of the Lakers. Game off. Life on.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Well it is over but at least the Jazz made a serious run at them in the fourth thanks to Ronnie Price and Paul Milsap. Can anybody tell me why Sloan didn't use Price more? I have been yelling at the tv all season because after the team got healthy he just benched him. I think tonight showed I was right and they may have pulled this one off if he had gone to Price earlier in the game. I can't wait for next year.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Price was good but the Lakers put all the subs in when the Jazz made the run. They just play with the Jazz. The Lakers know how and when to turn it on and off like a spicket.

How many lay-ups did the Jazz miss down the stretch, six or seven? Pathetic. They complained about getting fouled, but the replays showed they just flat out missed.

My opinion of the Jazz is that they can whine and moan about the calls, but this play-off run was lost with about 15 games left in the regular season. They have no one to blame but themselves. Winning games down the stretch in the regular season was key to the play-offs this year...they just CHOKED! Take it like men!


----------

